# Casio Oceanus Titanium/sapphire/atomic/solar Chronos



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

As per the title.

I like the concept, and was a bit miffed to have missed the 500TDE-1AVER that Ibrahombre posted in the Sales Forum earlier this year.

Obviously, being a Casio they probably don't have the cachet (in UK, anyway - I suspect elsewhere they may be seen as Casio's Lexus brand) of some other things you could buy for up to Â£800 at the top end, but idea of an atomic, solar, sapphire crystalled titanium analogue watch has its attractions.

Personally, I like Casios and have an Wave Ceptor Solar G-Shock to set my other watches by, but it is a bit clunky for daily wear.

Your opinions welcome

Best regards

Graham


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like them, one went for Â£120-Â£130 (can't remember) on TZUK a few months back and I was sorely tempted but that would have been Â£100 more than I usually spend on Casios. All the watch you could ever need if it pops your cork.

I have a few G-Shocks, for dirty work and cycling and I have solar powered one for my hols, TBH I often think that I could easily live with just that one watch, it cost Â£25 second hand.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

My Brother had the OCW-600 a great watch but poor Lume this was counterbalanced by outstanding build quality and superb features.Unfortunetly Casio seem to deem Us in the UK as hicks because a lot of the European/Japan range do not make it to Our shores a case in point the Casio MT-G 1500 its available in America but not to Us same with the Oceanus range Germany has a load of models in the range available but for the UK market nothing.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> My Brother had the OCW-600 a great watch but poor Lume this was counterbalanced by outstanding build quality and superb features.Unfortunetly Casio seem to deem Us in the UK as hicks because a lot of the European/Japan range do not make it to Our shores a case in point the Casio MT-G 1500 its available in America but not to Us same with the Oceanus range Germany has a load of models in the range available but for the UK market nothing.


Hi Ibrahombre,

Please remember to PM me with your new sales posts at least 24 hours in advance of putting them on the forum  - I'm so old I can't respond quickly, and everything you post is so interesting and different that I have to Google around to see what they are about.

I agree with your views entirely, - we are the hick market. Can you even buy a Seiko 5 at a High Street dealer in the UK?

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

grey said:


> Ibrahombre said:
> 
> 
> > My Brother had the OCW-600 a great watch but poor Lume this was counterbalanced by outstanding build quality and superb features.Unfortunetly Casio seem to deem Us in the UK as hicks because a lot of the European/Japan range do not make it to Our shores a case in point the Casio MT-G 1500 its available in America but not to Us same with the Oceanus range Germany has a load of models in the range available but for the UK market nothing.
> ...


Graham that's a promise mate have a super bank holiday and happy watch collecting.


----------

